
Interactively exploring Reddit posts using basic Scala in the browser - hagy
https://medium.com/@matthagy/interactively-exploring-reddit-posts-using-basic-scala-in-your-browsers-f394843069de
======
hagy
Author here. I'd appreciate your feedback on this article that builds off a
series of articles teaching basic Scala. I'm particularly trying to create
materials to teach basic Scala to non-engineers (chiefly data scientists)
because I've found Scala to be a powerful language for my data science and
analysis work. The goal of the educational series is to build up to using
Scala in Spark within a managed Hadoop cluster (e.g., Databricks).

In this post, I'm trying to use exercises that I think will be more
interesting and engaging than just showing off the language. What do you
think? Is analyzing Redditors interesting to you? Do you have any thoughts for
other datasets that would be even more interesting for people to work with
while learning Scala?

In general, I'd appreciate any critical feedback because I'm looking to get
better at developing such educational resources.

Thanks for your time!

